# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2015 às 12:48)

Boas ...novo mês ,vira o disco...e toca a mesma musica ,  e secura ,vai nos 23.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2015 às 14:51)

Vento fraco e seco ,com 26.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

Já se está entrar na hora perigosa ,com 27.3ºC...vento de NNE e seco .


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2015 às 21:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, mas com vento moderado durante a madrugada passando a fraco. 
atualmente continua o vento fraco e sigo com uns agradaveis 20.0ºC

valores de hoje: 9.2ºC minima  \  24.5ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2015 às 21:36)

Boas,vento aumentar de NNE ,com 19.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 27.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2015 às 08:28)

Boas ...mais um dia de seca,e a chuva vai sendo adiada ,com 14.0ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2015 às 13:12)

Boas ,só ar quente e vento seco...está bom para os incêndios ,a chuva mais um vez adiada ,com 23.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Abr 2015 às 18:14)

Acho que esta seca começa já a ser um pesadelo. Parece que estamos no Verão, calor, madrugadas amenas, incêndios de grandes proporções, bolas que raio de estações(desculpem o desabafo).
Estão 24.8ºC e o céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens altas, que na grande maioria é poluição atmosféricas dos incêndios circundantes.


----------



## irpsit (2 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

Concordo contigo Neves, está a ser um Abril bem quente, e bem que me recordo de um Março e Abril há cerca de 15 anos, que foi similar e com temperaturas perto dos 30ºC no Porto.

Sigo de perto de Mortágua com temperatura ligeiramente abaixo da quente máxima de 28ºC.

Na Islândia, quando vivia lá, tinha nesta altura do ano frequentemente temperaturas a cair aos -15ºC...  um Abril 2015 muito mais quente para mim do que os ultimos 4 anos..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2015 às 19:07)

Boas...já foi reposto novamente alguma chuva ,tarde com vento fraco e ar abafado ,nublado por nuvens altas,com 23.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2015 às 19:11)

irpsit disse:


> Concordo contigo Neves, está a ser um Abril bem quente, e bem que me recordo de um Março e Abril há cerca de 15 anos, que foi similar e com temperaturas perto dos 30ºC no Porto.
> 
> Sigo de perto de Mortágua com temperatura ligeiramente abaixo da quente máxima de 28ºC.
> 
> *Na Islândia, quando vivia lá*, tinha nesta altura do ano frequentemente temperaturas a cair aos -15ºC...  um Abril 2015 muito mais quente para mim do que os ultimos 4 anos..



Se me é permitido o off-topic, é com muita pena que ficamos sem relatos na primeira pessoa desse clima fabuloso e tão volátil da Islândia...


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

Segue o tempo quente.

Os meus extremos de hoje: 7,1ºC / 22,2ºC

Estes últimos dias têm sido bastante quentes por aqui. Suspeito que o valor registado no passado dia 31 possa ser um novo máximo de Março para a estação do IPMA de Bragança.

Este sol e calor deve estar a fazer adiantar bem as culturas, as cerejeiras já estão no fim da floração.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 21:19)

Março extremamente seco em toda a região de Trás-os-Montes. Valores acumulados que são excedidos em pelo menos 90% dos anos, alguns podem ter sido mínimos absolutos ou estarem lá perto (já houve anos com precipitação nula).
Análies preliminar nesta mensagem. Depois ponho a restante região interior, que segue o mesmo padrão aliás.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2015 às 22:34)

Boas,grande noite de verão...tudo calmo,nada se mexe ,ainda 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 25.0ºC .


----------



## Z13 (3 Abr 2015 às 10:29)

Bom dia!
Sol mas muitas nuvens altas que filtram bastante a luz solar!
A mínima por Bragança foi de *6,1ºC *e neste momento já registo *18,3ºC. 
*
Bom feriado, para os que o têm!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2015 às 12:29)

Boas...continua a saga ,quente e seco ,nublado por nuvens altas ,com 22.7ºC e abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2015 às 15:23)

Boas...mais nublado e ,nada se mexe ,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2015 às 17:08)

Lá fora até causa agonia ...seco e abafado ,a coisa não combina bem ,com 24.8ºC e muito fraco.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2015 às 17:57)

Halo solar, esta tarde em Castelo Branco.

Fotografia de Rui Miguel Oliveira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2015 às 18:42)

Um forno, estão 23.5ºC, o vento está fraco e o céu permanece nublado por nuvens altas (talvez hoje possa observar um halo lunar pela 3ª vez).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2015 às 21:04)

Boas,ainda com temperatura tropical,nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 25.0ºC .


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2015 às 00:13)

Dia de sol e nuvens altas
máxima de 21ºC
Atual de 14,3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Abr 2015 às 05:11)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Temperatura muito elevada para a hora.
Temp. Atual: 15.2ºC (mais parece que estou no litoral em dadas alturas). Se bem que no litoral estão a ocorrer várias inversões térmicas.


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2015 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

Uma noite sem vento e quase sem nuvens permitiu a formação de uma ligeira camada de geada em algumas viaturas aqui da rua. Por agora a manhã segue ainda fresca, mas com as andorinhas já muito activas neste céu azul. 

Mínima de 4,9ºC por aqui. Na ESA a mínima foi de -0,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2015 às 10:44)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura ,céu quase limpo e vento seco de N,está prometido mais um dia de ,sol quente e com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ACalado (4 Abr 2015 às 12:02)

Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo com 17ºc na Covilhã e 11ºc na Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Boas ...limpo e com 25.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2015 às 18:01)

Nuvens...só a sul ,com 25.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2015 às 20:38)

Boas...representação do interior,anda fraca ...não chove e nem faz frio ,mais um dia de verão passado ,céu limpo e muito fraco,ainda vai nos 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 25.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2015 às 10:53)

Boas ...mais um dia seco ,limpo e algum vento,vai subindo ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Abr 2015 às 17:17)

Célula sobre a serra da Estrela com bordos já visíveis aqui na zona(pelo live map do blitzortung, esta célula está a efetuar descargas). Entretanto vão surgindo alguns cumulus congestus. 
Temp. Atual: 24,6ºC
Humidade relativa muito baixa de acordo com a estação do membro Keipha: 33%


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 17:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula sobre a serra da Estrela com bordos já visíveis aqui na zona(pelo live map do blitzortung, esta célula está a efetuar descargas). Entretanto vão surgindo alguns cumulus congestus.
> Temp. Atual: 24,6ºC
> Humidade relativa muito baixa de acordo com a estação do membro Keipha: 33%



Vê se consegues tirar algumas fotos, seria fixe 

As montanhas é que tapam a visibilidade


----------



## pedro_cvl (5 Abr 2015 às 17:33)

Vamos ver se minha estação detecta algo pois por enquanto ainda não soou o alarme de trovoada :/


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Essa trovoada mais intensa anda na Serra de Açor.


----------



## s2ug (5 Abr 2015 às 18:09)

Célula sobre a Serra da Estrela, avanço do maciço central para SE.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Abr 2015 às 18:17)

A norte ainda são vísiveis cumulus humilis, mas não consigo fotografar
Mas aqui pelas redondezas é o que se vê:














E esta é a minha vista para Este(os tais bordos da célula da serra da estrela), não se vê muito bem uma vez que os bordos são mesmo muito grandes e de onde fotografei não tinha como apanhar tudo:


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2015 às 19:07)

17.6°C no Sarzedo, com trovoada a aproximar-se...


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Abr 2015 às 19:22)

Aqui as expectativas de que alguma coisa fosse acontecer morreram. Os cumulus congestus estão a desvanecer e até se vêem alguns mammatus(muito ténues) o que significa que o ar não está a conseguir subir muito bem...


----------



## Norther (5 Abr 2015 às 20:00)

Por aqui vai assim 






a temperatura ronda os 18ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Abr 2015 às 20:33)

Já começou a trovejar aqui em Castelo Branco... Estava a espera que entrasse de sul, mas veio mesmo de norte.


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2015 às 20:52)

Na serra da Estrela as EMAs de Manteigas e P.Douradas acumularam 4,3mm e 2,2mm respectivamente, entre as 18h e as 19h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2015 às 21:00)

A estação amadora em Manteigas acumulou *4,1mm* 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMANTEIG1


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

Alguém relata trovoada na zona da Guarda ou Fundão-Castelo Branco. 
O sat24 apresenta descargas elétricas nessas zonas.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Abr 2015 às 21:10)

Já há um bom bocado que parou, foi coisa de 20m... Mas ainda deu para ver os relâmpagos. Sem precipitação .


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2015 às 21:14)

Segue o calor por aqui.

Meus extremos de hoje: 5,8ºC / 20,4ºC

Um início demasiado precoce do verão, este ano. Já bem adiantadas algumas espécies, como estas tílias e bétulas.


----------



## Norther (5 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

vejo relâmpagos a sul da Gardunha, va mais a SE

ate agora nem uma pinga :-(


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2015 às 21:34)

Boas...muito sol e mais um dia quente e seco ,ao final da tarde alguns ,pelos arredores,mas secos,nada de nada ,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 25.6ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Abr 2015 às 13:40)

Bons Dias, erm, boas tardes.

O dia nasceu nublado, bastante mais fresco e ligeiramente mais húmido... Ainda sem precipitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2015 às 15:31)

Boa tarde. O céu aqui apresenta-se nublado com pequeninas abertas.Contudo as nuvens daqui não são de grande desenvolvimento vertical para já.
Temp. Atual: 23.3ºC
Humidade Relativa (Estação do membro Keipha): 42%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2015 às 15:36)

Boas...ao fim de 10 dias,finalmente algum fresco ...mas continua seco ,não passa do nublado ,falta o principal ,com 17,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2015 às 16:31)

Ouvi há instantes dois trovões a sul de Viseu.

Edit: Não era a sudoeste mas sim a sul.


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2015 às 16:39)

Hoje pode ser um bom teste para o radar do Norte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2015 às 16:41)

Por aqui nada se passa. É visível essa escuridão toda para norte, mas aqui nada mesmo(para já). Aliás maior parte dos cumulus congestus estão sobre o Caramulo norte.


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Já existe actividade eléctrica considerável das células a norte de Viseu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2015 às 17:07)

Por aqui começam é a surgir virgas...
Nunca mais se despoleta nada...
Temp. Atual: 21.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2015 às 17:26)

dahon disse:


> Já existe actividade eléctrica considerável das células a norte de Viseu.



A minha namorada apanhou há minutos, muito granizo e trovoada na A24, a norte de Castro Daire.
A sul dessa localidade, está tudo seco.

Gralheira à espera de trovoada:


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2015 às 17:43)

É o que se vê aqui (um céu, "creio eu", com virgas em formação):


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2015 às 17:54)

No centro da cidade de Viseu  choveu já 3km a este não caiu uma pinga.


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2015 às 17:55)

Ja deu aqui "beep" no detector de raios da Blitzortung. Mas esta "lindo" e para os lados de Castro Daire.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

Abate-se agora um aguaceiro fraco mas trovoada nem vê-la...
Temp. Atual: 19.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2015 às 19:19)

Boas...já houve momentos de sol,voltou a ficar muito nublado,com 17.3ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 18.3ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Abr 2015 às 19:32)

começa a pingar aqui em Castelo Branco, um aguaceiro ligeiro que entretanto já esmoreceu. Mal deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2015 às 20:17)

Regressam os aguaceiros fracos, 17.5ºC


----------



## ACalado (6 Abr 2015 às 20:48)

Dia fraquissímo no que toca a instabilidade pela Beira Interior, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos. 
Temperatura Actual de 13.7ºc


----------



## jotackosta (6 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

Vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco, já deu para assentar o pó dos pinheiros!
Sigo com *13,5ºC*. 
*
23ºC / 7ºC
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2015 às 21:38)

Boas...alguns pingos...barrentos ,com 16.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

boas

nesta pascoa fui ate a Lisboa (Carcavelos) ter com a famelga, por la trovejou por volta das 11h
regressei esta tarde, na A1 apanhei uma célula em Santarém, que estava ate bem activa de resto foi só nuvens altas. 

atualmente acabou de cair um aguaceiro não há vento e sigo com 17.2ºC


----------



## jotackosta (6 Abr 2015 às 22:08)

Já choveu mais hoje do que na totalidade do mês de Março!

*4mm
*
Algum nevoeiro agora.


----------



## Dematos (6 Abr 2015 às 22:46)

Por aqui cairam umas pingas no final da manha, que deram para molhar o chao! Durante a tarde, pelas 16h escureceu e choveu bem devagar durante 1hora / hora e meia! Agora, ceu limpo ou pouco nublado; 15.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2015 às 23:06)

Boas...já chove qualquer coisa,já cheira a terra molhada ...saudades ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Dematos (7 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

Acabaram de cair umas pingas bem grossas por breves segundos! Aproxima-se atividade de Este, a aguardar no que da'! 15,1.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2015 às 18:50)

Dia de muita convecção aqui nas redondezas, ao longo da tarde têm crescido várias nuvens do tipo cumulus congestus:


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Dia de muita convecção aqui nas redondezas, ao longo da tarde têm crescido várias nuvens do tipo cumulus congestus:



Belos cumulus e boas fotos!! Mas parece que não conseguiram passar dessa fase. Pelo radar não terá havido precipitação nas redondezas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2015 às 20:34)

O dia despede-se com um céu um pouco peculiar a Sul:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

Boas...hoje o dia passado na capital,pelas 20h entre o Campo Grande e portagens de Alverca,ainda apanhei alguma chuva ...por aqui continua a seca ,tudo igual ,com 15.5ºC e nublado.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (8 Abr 2015 às 15:59)

Pela Serra da Estrela volta a nevar.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2015 às 16:05)

ACalado disse:


> Pela Serra da Estrela volta a nevar.


Consultando os dados do meteocovilha, na Torre apesar de a temperatura ainda ser positiva *+0,8ºC,* 
devido ao vento que sopra com intensidade a temperatura aparente é de *-6,7ºC! *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2015 às 17:21)

Boas  ...hoje a tarde parece ser mais de inverno,chuva e algum frio ...até que enfim ,estava a custar ,já leva com duas horas certinha em forma de aguaceiros e algum vento,com 9.7ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2015 às 18:50)

Boas...os aguaceiros passaram a pingos,ainda muito nublado ,já deu para apagar o pó ,com 9.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:52)

a torre branquinha


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Abr 2015 às 22:15)

boas

dia e céu geralmente muito nublado, com chuva pelas 17h. a madrugada foi de muito vento que soprou forte enfraquecendo ao longo do dia. 
atualmente esta o céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2015 às 22:21)

Boas...só nublado ,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (8 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

Temperatura atual 9.3ºC e 88%Hr

acumulada 3.7mm


----------



## Dematos (9 Abr 2015 às 02:09)

No meio de tanta promessa apenas deu para molhar um pouco o chao por volta das 16horas! E as vezes umas pingas...    Neste momento, nublado; vento nulo; 11,2 C.°!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Abr 2015 às 11:13)

Por Alváres-Góis nada de chuva
algum vento e uns pingos dispersos que mal molharam o cão
Muitas nuvens mas está tudo a passar ao lado.....


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Abr 2015 às 11:18)

O se será de esperar para o resto do dia???


----------



## panda (9 Abr 2015 às 11:37)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 9.7ºC
acumulada 4.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2015 às 13:08)

Boas ...noite e madrugada com chuva e por vezes moderada ,manhã nublada e alguma chuva fraca ,com 10.1ºC e já chegou aos 9.0mm .

Dados de ontem 9.2ºC / 15.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2015 às 14:18)

Boas

Por aqui, temos tido chuva fraca desde as 12h. 11ºC neste momento.

Estas cerejeiras já estão em flor por estas bandas, mais o menos na mesma altura do ano passado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

Boas ...nublado e vai pingando ,com 9.9ºC e fresco.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Abr 2015 às 15:37)

Dan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui, temos tido chuva fraca desde as 12h. 11ºC neste momento.
> 
> Estas cerejeiras já estão em flor por estas bandas, mais o menos na mesma altura do ano passado.


Essas são de jardim (uma espécie japonesa).


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2015 às 17:06)

boas

como ja era de prever, não se passa nada por estes lados, apenas o céu esta muito nublado não há vento e sigo com 19.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2015 às 18:09)

Boas têm sido uma tarde de pingos,muito nublado e pelo radar,parece vir mais ,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

Seca e mais seca é o que se tem passado, foi chuviscando de madrugada, pingou qualquer coisa pelas 13h, mas depois disso instalou-se um céu geralmente nublado até agora que parece não ir dar em nada... Em todo o horizonte só avisto 2 nuvens cumulus mais desenvolvidas uma é mesmo congestus.
Temp. Atual: 15.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Abr 2015 às 18:27)

Boa tarde!

A chuvinha já regressou (*3mm*)!

A temperatura andou entre os 8,1ºC e os 12ºC. Neste momento mantêm-se em *9,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2015 às 21:03)

A chuva grossa já chegou ,com 10.0mm.


----------



## panda (9 Abr 2015 às 21:23)

A tarde foi de chuva fraca . acumulada 6.2mm
Temperatura actual 9.2ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2015 às 21:29)

tudo calmo por aqui, céu com uma misturada de nuvens que não dão em nada pelo contrario só estorvam típico dia que inerva . o vento não apareceu hoje e sigo com 14.2ºC

extremos 10.8ºC minima // 19.6ºC maxima


----------



## panda (9 Abr 2015 às 22:54)

Hoje até parece uma noite de Inverno, com nuvens baixas e chuva certinha. Acumulados 6.7mm
Temperatura 9.1ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## Dematos (10 Abr 2015 às 01:42)

Depois de um aguaceiro durante a noite, pelas 19horas caiu uma forte chuvada durante 40 minutos! Esta sim, deu uma boa rega! 
Agora: tudo calmo; nublado; 11,5 C.°!
Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2015 às 09:18)

ricardop120 disse:


> céu com uma misturada de nuvens que não dão em nada pelo contrario só estorvam típico dia que inerva




 estas situações de cut-off e de instabilidade primaveril não são justas para todos, é verdade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 12:08)

Boas ....desde de madrugada e manhã com ,com uma pausa desde o meio da manhã ...e voltou novamente ,com 12.6ºC e de vai nos 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 10.6ºC e 11.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 12:59)

O sol já apareceu ....por breves momentos,aqueceu logo ambiente na rua ,muito nublado e sem chuva,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 14:34)

Os pingos por cá...continuam ,hoje qualquer nuvem se deixa abrir ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 16:02)

Já com sol...com o céu mais aberto ,é possível ver por onde andam as nuvens mais negras e gordas,muitas em volta ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2015 às 18:02)

Boa tarde. A instabilidade tem sido fraca, ainda surgiram alguns aguaceiros agora da parte da tarde, contudo nem um único relâmpago estas células produziram.
Temp Atual: 18.4ºC
Nuvens Cumulus Congestus pelo meio-dia(fotografias com telemóvel):


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2015 às 19:36)

Nuvens mais interessantes neste momento (espero bem que esta tendência de trovoadas no sul e centro se venha a estender ao norte, isto tem sabido a pouco):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 19:55)

Boas...manhã de inverno,tarde de primavera ,tarde cheio de sol e quente,com 15.1ºC e ainda muitas nuvens.


----------



## panda (10 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

Boas
Fim de tarde chuvosa por aqui, acumulados 11.7mm
Temperatura atual 11.9ºC e 97%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

Céu geralmente limpo, 14ºC, cumulus congestus a desorganizarem-se e vento fraco.
A foto da nuvem de há pouco só que com o efeito do pôr do sol e com um formato um pouco diferente:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 20:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu geralmente limpo, 14ºC, cumulus congestus a desorganizarem-se e vento fraco.
> A foto de há pouco só que com o efeito do pôr do sol:



Belo registo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 20:59)

Por aqui já faz ...sem chuva ,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 21:23)

Já ...vento aumentar de WNW,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Abr 2015 às 21:37)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado com formações interessantes e bonitas, com 2 aguaceiros.
 tal como disse o mr neves não houve trovoada. o vento também foi pouco. 
atualmente está pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.5ºC

extremos:   12.1ºC  mínima  \\\  21.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2015 às 21:45)

Esta levei com ela em cheio,chove bem,com 12.7ºC e aumentou 2.0mm...até ao momento 7.0mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (11 Abr 2015 às 08:09)

não há vento,não há nuvens .Há algum frio.
 Em resumo, esta semana nada trouxe de relevante em termos de chuva.Só ontem de tarde algumas células resolveram regar um pouco o jardim


----------



## Serrano (11 Abr 2015 às 11:58)

13.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

Boas ...voltamos ao tempo de Primavera ,limpo pela manhã e nuvens pela tarde ,por enquanto ainda são inofensivas,com 21.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 9.3ºC / 18.1ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

Boas

Manhã fresca e com nevoeiro nas áreas mais baixas da cidade. Voltou a registar-se uma mínima negativa na relva, é possível que tenha voltado a gear.  

Por agora 18,4ºC, sol e alguns pequenos cumulus.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2015 às 19:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu geralmente limpo, 14ºC, cumulus congestus a desorganizarem-se e vento fraco.
> A foto da nuvem de há pouco só que com o efeito do pôr do sol e com um formato um pouco diferente:


Que bela bigorna iluminada pela doce e quente luz do entardecer!


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2015 às 20:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo registo!





João Pedro disse:


> Que bela bigorna iluminada pela doce e quente luz do entardecer!



Obrigado.De facto esta nuvem ficou muito bonita no fim do dia nunca tinha visto nada assim. Tive pena foi de não a conseguir fotografar na integra como vocês devem já ter percebido vivo numa zona cheia de cabos elétricos e casas pelo que se torna complicado.

Mas o mais intrigante é que eu li que as nuvens cumulonimbus têm sempre pelo menos 15km de altura e que podem possuir bigornas por atingirem os limites da troposfera e o ar ter de descer forçosamente, contudo os dados do radar de arouca ontem não colocavam nenhuma célula com topos a atingir os 15km. Pelo que não sei como é que esta bigorna se formou.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2015 às 20:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado.De facto esta nuvem ficou muito bonita no fim do dia nunca tinha visto nada assim. Tive pena foi de não a conseguir fotografar na integra como vocês devem já ter percebido vivo numa zona cheia de cabos elétricos e casas pelo que se torna complicado.
> 
> Mas o mais intrigante é que eu li que as nuvens cumulonimbus têm sempre pelo menos 15km de altura e que podem possuir bigornas por atingirem os limites da troposfera e o ar ter de descer forçosamente, contudo os dados do radar de arouca ontem não colocavam nenhuma célula com topos a atingir os 15km. Pelo que não sei como é que esta bigorna se formou.


Só vejo uma hipótese; esta a SE de Viseu:


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Só vejo uma hipótese; esta a SE de Viseu:


Exato só que pela escala do lado do radar os ecos atingem pouco mais de 6.7km de altura (ou não é esta informação que aquela escala oferece?) Penso que no mínimo deveria atingir os 15km.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2015 às 21:18)

Boas...tarde com nuvens e sol quente,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2015 às 21:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Exato só que pela escala do lado do radar os ecos atingem pouco mais de 6.7km de altura (ou não é esta informação que aquela escala oferece?) Penso que no mínimo deveria atingir os 15km.


Penso que não. É uma escala de reflectividades, que nos dá a intensidade de precipitação, e não de altura dos ecos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 05:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> as nuvens cumulonimbus têm sempre pelo menos 15km de altura e que podem possuir bigornas por atingirem os limites da troposfera



A altitude da tropopausa não é fixa e depende de vários factores, nomeadamente a latitude ( é maior no equador onde pode atingir até 18 Km e menor nas regiões polares descendo até menos de 8 Km), as estações do ano (mais alta no verão), as condições meteorológicas (com tempo frio é mais baixa), etc. À nossa latitude 10 Km talvez seja um valor médio variando depois com os outros factores. É o facto de ser tão alta nas regiões equatoriais que causa problemas na navegação aérea dado que a maior parte das aeronaves, especialmente as comerciais, não podem voar acima dos 10-12 Km e evitar as células de trovoada tropicais desse modo. Nas nossas latitudes simplesmente voam por cima dos cumulonimbus quando em altitude de cruzeiro, não precisam de desviar a rota para evitá-las na maior parte das situações. O topo dessa bigorna talvez estivesse nos 9-10 Km, pelos ecos de radar. É ao pôr-do-sol e nascer do sol que melhor se consegue avaliar à vista, numa simples observação das últimas iluminadas, as altitudes relativas dos topos das células e suas bigornas, como nessas estupendas fotos 
Julgo que sobre este assunto outros membros com muitos mais conhecimentos do que eu poderão precisar melhor os valores e talvez haja já mensagens com explicações mais completas.
Encontro referências numerosas à tropopausa em mensagens do colega Stormy, por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 05:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Exato só que pela escala do lado do radar os ecos atingem pouco mais de 6.7km de altura (ou não é esta informação que aquela escala oferece?) Penso que no mínimo deveria atingir os 15km.





João Pedro disse:


> Penso que não. É uma escala de reflectividades, que nos dá a intensidade de precipitação, e não de altura dos ecos.



Essas escalas laterais nas imagens, segundo o meridiano e paralelo, são mesmo as projecções dos perfis verticais do feixe de radar no plano do meridiano e do paralelo. Dão-nos as maiores intensidades, conforme a altitude, encontradas naquelas latitudes ou longitudes e cuja intercepção localizada sobre o eco de uma certa célula permite avaliar a altitude aproximada dos ecos dessa célula. Esta é a minha interpretação, carece obviamente de confirmação por quem conheça e saiba explicar melhor. 
Daí que eu tenha avançado o valor máximo de 9-10 Km ( e já é generoso) para o topo fibroso da bigorna em causa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2015 às 11:03)

Boas...muito sol e a começar a ficar quente ,no horizonte algumas névoas aparecer ,com 17.3ºC e algum vento .


----------



## jotackosta (12 Abr 2015 às 13:26)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e *21,1ºC*.

HR: 54%


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Abr 2015 às 14:39)

Hoje parece que será por aqui que vai haver faturação.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Estão a desenvolver-se umas células interessantes logo após a fronteira, na zona de Cidade Rodrigo. Vendo as imagens de satélite, parecem dirigir-se para Oeste em direcção à Guarda, Sabugal, Covilhã...

Por aqui, muitas nuvens já.

*22,4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (12 Abr 2015 às 16:33)

A trovoada não deve estar muito longe do Sarzedo, porque já se ouviram uns trovões, com o termómetro a marcar 18.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Boas...sol e ventoso ,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 17:28)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Hoje parece que será por aqui que vai haver faturação.





jotackosta disse:


> Estão a desenvolver-se umas células interessantes logo após a fronteira, na zona de Cidade Rodrigo. Vendo as imagens de satélite, parecem dirigir-se para Oeste em direcção à Guarda, Sabugal, Covilhã...
> 
> Por aqui, muitas nuvens já.
> 
> *22,4ºC*





Serrano disse:


> A trovoada não deve estar muito longe do Sarzedo, porque já se ouviram uns trovões, com o termómetro a marcar 18.1°C.



Estão a entrar de leste algumas células:





Os detectores ainda não mostram descargas até ao momento (IPMA, Blitz, AEMet, Sat24).
Esses trovões ouviram-se bem?


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Abr 2015 às 18:02)

A tarde tem sido marcada pela passagem ao lado de várias células, ainda assim dá para lavar a vista.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2015 às 18:31)

boas 
por aqui o dia esta a ser quente, com o céu nublado depois do meio da tarde, atualmente estão 23.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

Boa tarde! Antes de mais agradeço ao StormRic pelos esclarecimentos dados na página anterior.

Por aqui o dia segue bastante abafado, o céu neste momento está bastante nublado por cumulus mediocris e estratocumulus de grande dimensão.
Temp Atual: 22.2ºC
Humidade Relativa: 40% (Estação do Keipha)


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 18:37)

Parece que já chove na Serra da Estrela, de Covilhã a Manteigas:






Continua a não haver registo de descargas eléctricas em sítio algum


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2015 às 19:43)

há pouco vi a cortina de chuva sobre oliveira do hospital, a célula esta a passar por Tábua, não ouço trovoada, mas o vento sopra moderado desde que ela se aproximou da zona. sigo com 20.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2015 às 20:24)

Boas...o resto da tarde já foi mais calmo quanto ao vento ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2015 às 21:47)

tudo calmo por aqui, céu nublado sem vento e sigo com 19.3ºC

extremos:  11.6ºC mínima  \  25.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2015 às 08:28)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento fraco ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2015 às 13:06)

Boas ...céu limpo e o sol já quente...mas ventoso ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 13:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...céu limpo e o sol já quente...mas ventoso ,com 21.5ºC.



O vento é de Leste?


----------



## carlitinhos (13 Abr 2015 às 13:29)

StormRic disse:


> O vento é de Leste?




pelo Fundão o vento é realmente de leste.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Abr 2015 às 13:41)

StormRic disse:


> O vento é de Leste?


Venho agora da rua, e na realidade não dá para perceber...

Dia estranho aqui em CB, algum vento em altura, céu carregado por uma espécie de neblina a dar-lhe uma tonalidade meio esbranquiçada/azulada/acinzentada... Suponho que sejam nuvens em altura.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 13:45)

Albifriorento disse:


> Venho agora da rua, e na realidade não dá para perceber...
> 
> Dia estranho aqui em CB, algum vento em altura, céu carregado por uma espécie de neblina a dar-lhe uma tonalidade meio esbranquiçada/azulada/acinzentada... Suponho que sejam nuvens em altura.



Neblina misturada com as poeiras do Sahara, temos uma invasão hoje que vai durar até quarta-feira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 14:00)

Boa tarde. Neste momento começam a surgir os primeiros cumulus humilis do dia, deverão evoluir durante a tarde para estruturas mais complexas, hoje até há bons níveis de CAPE e Li mas talvez não dê em nada.
Temp Atual: 23.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2015 às 14:55)

Boas...visibilidade no horizonte a ficar muito reduzida ,vento quente e seco ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 16:30)

Célula de topos bastante elevados a norte daqui. Cumulonimbus visiveis!


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2015 às 16:33)

ninguem anda à caça?


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Como está em Viseu?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

Boas...por aqui nem uma nuvem no horizonte ,pelo norte nalgumas zonas,já deve ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Esta está potente


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 17:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. Neste momento começam a surgir os primeiros cumulus humilis do dia, deverão evoluir durante a tarde para estruturas mais complexas, hoje até há bons níveis de CAPE e Li mas talvez não dê em nada.
> Temp Atual: 23.5ºC





Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula de topos bastante elevados a norte daqui. Cumulonimbus visiveis!



 Será interessante acompanhar a situação 

Velocidade de desenvolvimento notável:














belas bigornas e topos protuberantes (_overshooting tops_)


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 17:37)

A célula neste momento mais activa:


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 17:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula de topos bastante elevados a norte daqui. Cumulonimbus visiveis!



Requisita-se urgentemente uma foto daí para norte!


----------



## Thomar (13 Abr 2015 às 17:51)

Pessoal, do norte e do centro norte, hoje a festa é aí em cima, façam registos fotográficos e ou vídeos e partilhem!


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 18:15)

Peço desculpa pela demora e pela falta de qualidade das imagens (a célula está muito grande e o telemóvel não apanha tudo, para além disso o local onde me encontrava não era muito favorável) 

Célula a norte daqui na fase inicial:





















Fase mais posterior:


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

Também a vejo mas so lhe vejo o topo.  Tem sido ima tarde quente praticamente nao ha vento.  Registo 25.3C


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula a norte daqui na fase inicial:














A sul do Douro os topos das células mal chegam aos 10 Km de altitude, para nordeste atingem os 12 Km, a julgar pelos ecos de radar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 18:40)




----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2015 às 18:43)

atenção pessoal de Viseu


----------



## dahon (13 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

Estive agora a falar com a minha mãe, infelizmente não estou em Viseu, e ela disse que houve queda de granizo de dimensões consideráveis(sem precisar ao certo o tamanho) e trovoada que pelos relatos não foi muito forte, já que ela tem pavor a trovoadas e referiu que não a assustou muito.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Abr 2015 às 19:02)

Por aqui está tudo sossegado embora consiga ver as células e ouvir alguns roncos de Este (Viseu) e a Nordeste para os lados de Aguiar da Beira.


----------



## cm3pt (13 Abr 2015 às 19:05)

Pois é muita coisa aqui à volta e Vila Real...chucha no dedo (lol)

Pode ser que haja mais amanhã


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Nasceram novas células nas encostas e a norte da Serra da estrela:


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2015 às 19:28)

Neste momento a celula de Viseu vista dos arredores  de Tondela.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

Em Viseu há cerca de 1 hora:






Fotografia partilhada no MeteoMontijo por João Silva.


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

Diz que em viseu na cidade está tudo alagado. Chuva granizo e trovoada.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2015 às 19:37)

A malta mais a norte Está a ter um dia em cheio.  Eu ca vou vendo a gaja ao longe.  Sigo com 22.9C.  Ponham fotos com fartura


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 19:50)

keipha disse:


> Neste momento a celula de Viseu vista dos arredores de Tondela.





AndréFrade disse:


> Em Viseu há cerca de 1 hora:





keipha disse:


> Diz que em viseu na cidade está tudo alagado. Chuva granizo e trovoada.



Colossal a célula de Viseu, durou mais de uma hora sobre a região. O radar da meia hora mais intensa:


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2015 às 19:53)

Essa célula "estacionou" practicamente na zona de Viseu.


----------



## dahon (13 Abr 2015 às 20:01)

A célula que se formou a norte de Tondela, vista de Coimbra.






Que pena não estar em Viseu.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Abr 2015 às 20:02)

Estacionada por Viseu:





Desculpem a qualidade.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 20:06)

Outra célula a oeste de Caria, a subir o Montemuro:


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2015 às 20:07)

está ficar encoberto, não acredito que caia nada aqui, apenas será os restos, continuo sem vento  temperatura vai descendo lentamente para os 21.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 20:10)

dahon disse:


> A célula que se formou a norte de Tondela, vista de Coimbra.



Será portanto esta nova, a de Viseu continua quase estacionária nos arredores a noroeste da cidade:


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

está praticamente em cima da Serra do Caramulo, são essas nuvens que aqui estão a passar, deve ser talvez a bigorna, não consigo ver


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

Belo acumulado na estação de Viseu.

A célula descarregou bem.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

ricardop120 disse:


> está ficar encoberto, não acredito que caia nada aqui, apenas será os restos, continuo sem vento  temperatura vai descendo lentamente para os 21.7ºC



Sta Comba Dão ou Paços da Serra? Não há realmente ecos próximos, neste momento imperam as três células, Caramulo, Viseu e Castro Daire.


----------



## dahon (13 Abr 2015 às 20:18)

StormRic disse:


> Será portanto esta nova, a de Viseu continua quase estacionária nos arredores a noroeste da cidade:



Tenho ideia que não, será mesmo aquela que está a NNO de Tondela e OSO de Viseu.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 20:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> A célula descarregou bem.



 e esses 16,3 mm foi só até às 18:00 (utc), a célula continuou. Estranhamente a estação do aeródromo, apenas um pouco a norte da cidade, ainda estava a zero. Realmente algo muito localizado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 20:28)

dahon disse:


> Tenho ideia que não, será mesmo aquela que está a NNO de Tondela e OSO de Viseu.



Estamos a falar da mesma célula, a que está sobre o Caramulo, do lado esquerdo da imagem de radar.


----------



## dahon (13 Abr 2015 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> e esses 16,3 mm foi só até às 18:00 (utc), a célula continuou. Estranhamente a estação do aeródromo, apenas um pouco a norte da cidade, ainda estava a zero. Realmente algo muito localizado.



Conhecendo a localização exacta dessa RUEMA, posso afirmar que a maior quantidade de precipitação ocorreu a Este da estação.

Edit @StormRic Agora que li com mais calma o post, sim estamos a falar da mesma célula.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

Meninos e Meninas do norte................


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 20:56)

Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos da célula de Viseu, ainda se ouviram alguns trovões e viram-se alguns relâmpagos, mas chuva 0. (fotografias com telemóvel)


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 20:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo acumulado na estação de Viseu.



Com mais 3,7 mm das 18h às 19h, Viseu soma *20,0 mm *nas duas horas. No aeródromo 1,3 mm nesta segunda hora. Examinando de perto a imagem de radar vê-se que efectivamente até às 18h a estação do aeródromo estava debaixo dos ecos da bigorna e a cor corresponde a intensidades fracas que provavelmente nem chegavam ao solo com acumulação.

Até agora nenhuma estação privada registou com fiabilidade qualquer acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 21:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos da célula de Viseu, ainda se ouviram alguns trovões e viram-se alguns relâmpagos, mas chuva 0. (fotografias com telemóvel)



 
A primeira foto foi por volta de que horas?


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 21:02)

StormRic disse:


> A primeira foto foi por volta de que horas?



Todas as fotos foram tiradas pelas 18:40h


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

StormRic disse:


> Sta Comba Dão ou Paços da Serra? Não há realmente ecos próximos, neste momento imperam as três células, Caramulo, Viseu e Castro Daire.




Estou em Santa Comba, quando disse que estava a ficar encoberto podia ser ou não da célula, eram nuvens tipo altoestatus, e altocumulos, que vinham do caramulo, (que não é assim tão longe. S. Joaninho era onde me encontrava na altura. praticamente começa ai o caramulo, junto do rio criz.). Por estar essas nuvens não sabia se pertenciam a célula. esses ecos é de precipitação, não de nebulosidade.
.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 21:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Todas as fotos foram tiradas pelas 18:40h


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2015 às 21:21)

Um evento bastante intenso e muito localizado na zona de Viseu. A celula começava em Viseu onde tinha o seu pico máximo e estendia-se para lá de Sever do Vouga. Sentido este-oeste. Houve registo de trovoada em Vouzela, São Pedro do Sul, Oliveira de Frades e aldeias à volta. Chuva houve só practicamente em Viseu e na Zona Este e Noroeste da cidade.  Quem conhece os relatos de estradas inundadas foram na zona do Recheio e do Continente.  Quando estava a vir de Aveiro na A25 o cenário após a saida de Vouzela era medonho. E notava-se que a célula estava estagnada na zona de Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2015 às 21:22)

Boas...tudo calmo como o vento ,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> A primeira foto foi por volta de que horas?


StormRic nestas fotos que já coloquei em cima, há umas nuvens que parecem formar um cordão são algo em especifico?


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 21:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Stormric nestas fotos que já coloquei em cima, há umas nuvens que parecem formar um cordão são algo em especifico?



São a periferia da zona de precipitação intensa, ou seja o destaque das bases periféricas do cumulonimbus contra o fundo homogéneo da cortina de chuva. Penso que neste caso não tem designação particular. Bastante mais marcada seria o princípio de uma _shelf cloud_, julgo eu.


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2015 às 22:01)

keipha disse:


> Um evento bastante intenso e muito localizado na zona de Viseu. A celula começava em Viseu onde tinha o seu pico máximo e estendia-se para lá de Sever do Vouga. Sentido este-oeste. Houve registo de trovoada em Vouzela, São Pedro do Sul, Oliveira de Frades e aldeias à volta. Chuva houve só practicamente em Viseu e na Zona Este e Noroeste da cidade.  Quem conhece os relatos de estradas inundadas foram na zona do Recheio e do Continente.  Quando estava a vir de Aveiro na A25 o cenário após a saida de Vouzela era medonho. E notava-se que a célula estava estagnada na zona de Viseu.


A estação no Wunderground de São Pedro do Sul que está na escola secundaria, acumulou 10mm. Parece que também choveu e bem por lá.  Castro Daire também teve direito a trovoada mas sem precipitação


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 22:07)

keipha disse:


> A estação no Wunderground de São Pedro do Sul que está na escola secundaria, acumulou 10mm. Parece que também choveu e bem por lá.  Castro Daire também teve direito a trovoada mas sem precipitação



Agora vem um desabafo meu. Tondela parece que tem uma barreira anti-trovoadas e células fortes nos últimos tempos
Que vale assistir ao espetáculo ao longe? Amanhã o GFS já cortou CAPE e Li para aqui


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2015 às 22:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Agora vem um desabafo meu. Tondela parece que tem uma barreira anti-trovoadas e células fortes nos últimos tempos
> Que vale assistir ao espetáculo ao longe? Amanhã o GFS já cortou CAPE e Li para aqui


Deixa tar que não és o único, Portalegre tem sido a mesma coisa


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Abr 2015 às 22:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que vale assistir ao espetáculo ao longe? Amanhã o GFS já cortou CAPE e Li para aqui



O que é o Li?


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2015 às 22:47)

celia salta disse:


> O que é o Li?



Celia salta sugiro que dê uma olhada a este tópico aqui no fórum:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...able-potential-energy-e-li-lifted-index.3433/

Está lá a explicação que o Vince me deu acerca do assunto.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 22:50)

keipha disse:


> A estação no Wunderground de São Pedro do Sul que está na escola secundaria, acumulou 10mm. Parece que também choveu e bem por lá.  Castro Daire também teve direito a trovoada mas sem precipitação



Embora a tabela do histórico de Anciaes, S.Pedro do Sul tenha uma sequência de rain rate incongruente, o acumulado parece-me fiável comparando com o radar. Então terá chovido 10,7mm entre as 20:17 e as 20:37 (19:37 utc), valor para vinte minutos muito elevado!

Aparentemente também caíu 4,1 mm em Campia, Vouzela entre as 20:50 e as 22:11 (?)

Mais a norte só encontro 1mm em Guimarães e Cabeceiras de Basto, 2mm no ISEP no Porto. Na IPMA de Cabeceiras de Basto há 0,8mm.

E ainda 6,6mm em Flor da Ponte, Bragança com uma tabela incongruente também. Zero na IPMA de Bragança.

Mas a simples diferença enorme entre as duas IPMA de Viseu (cidade e aeródromo), 20,0mm e 1,3mm, mostra-nos que podem ter ocorrido precipitações intensas que não foram apanhadas em qualquer das redes de estações, privadas ou oficiais.

Daí se conclui a insuperável vantagem das estimativas dos acumulados através do radar. Repare-se como deve ter havido acumulados até muito superiores aos 20mm da EMA de Viseu, desde as 16 horas:





















Há ali zonas perto de Castro Daire com estimativas muito superiores a 20mm, inclusivamente mesmo a oeste da EMA de Viseu.
Ainda sobre o Caramulo e numerosos locais a norte do vale do Douro e Trás-os-Montes.
Também perto do Porto, a sul e sueste.


----------



## cm3pt (13 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Agora vem um desabafo meu. Tondela parece que tem uma barreira anti-trovoadas e células fortes nos últimos tempos
> Que vale assistir ao espetáculo ao longe? Amanhã o GFS já cortou CAPE e Li para aqui



Pois é um pouco como Vila Real. Tondela fica a este da Serra do Caramulo e a norte e oeste da Serra da Estrela. Ou seja, está um pouco "tapada" por montanhas. Vila Real também tem a Serra do Marão a oeste e Montemuro a sul. As zonas de "sombra" ou "sotavento" (leeward) tendem a ter menos actividade tempestuosa. Um exemplo ainda mais importante é o da Cova da Beira.


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2015 às 23:04)

A estação de campia está há muito tempo com valores absurdos. Aquilo está com serios problemas. Basta ver que agora em Campia estão -0.8℃ :-D . Não sei o que se passou na escola onde está instalada, mas parece que ninguém mais se importou com a estação :-(


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 10:32)

Boas...as nuvens estão de volta ,com 18.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 12:15)

Só nuvens ...está longe ,com 20.2ºC,está a ficar abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 13:33)

Mais nublado e escuro ...chuva :assobio:,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 14:51)

Não tarda aparecer o sol ...chuva,fica para os próximos episódios ,grande seca ,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 15:44)

Sol ...as nuvens já passaram ,nem um pingo ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## cm3pt (14 Abr 2015 às 15:56)

Hoje quer quiser ver trovoada tem que ir à Grécia (pelo menos para já) 

(atenção que este sistema não funciona em África,  o mapa só mostra o contiente africano por uma questão de continuidade de imagem).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 16:34)

O IPMA pintou Portugal de amarelo...eu que estou a ficar amarelado ,é só seca ,não queria regar...mas terei que regar ,com 22.4ºC e muito sol.


----------



## carlitinhos (14 Abr 2015 às 18:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Sol ...as nuvens já passaram ,nem um pingo ,com 21.0ºC.



bem e eu a pensar que hoje não era necessário regar!!! bem vamos lá abrir as torneiras pois do céu nem gota por hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 18:28)

Boas sol com fartura e céu limpo ...já no quintal,a rega já começou ,com 22.8ºC e ar seco .


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2015 às 18:37)

dia de céu geralmente nublado, com o vento temporariamente moderado durante a tarde. nota-e bem a poeira que anda por aqui, não e vê a Serra da Estrela hoje, durante a tarde houve ate 4 microgramas p/ metro cúbico. um motivo talvez pela fraca convecção.  sigo com 21.7ºC

Edit: 

não cheguei a concluir a mensagem no tópico,  não são 4 microgramas mas, entre 100 a 500 microgramas por metro cúbico,  





nota-se apesar da qualidade da foto, ao longe nao se vé a Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 19:33)

Boas...já está tudo ao fresco,lá em baixo no jardim nuvens altas a chegar ,tudo calmo quanto vento ,com 22.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Abr 2015 às 21:01)

Deixo algumas fotos das nuvens que passaram por aqui, hoje, durante o dia.
Céu muito nublado ao inicio da tarde, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao escurecer...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 21:47)

Boas...pouco nublado ,vento fraco,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

atualmente continua nublado em vento, tenho 19.0ºC

dados de hoje: 14.5ºC minima  //  24.2ºC maxima


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Abr 2015 às 22:13)

Por aqui já tenho direito a uns flashes longínquos  embora ainda sem som


Viver num sitio com pouca iluminação tem as suas vantagens


----------



## Portugal Storms (14 Abr 2015 às 22:21)

A região centro está bem animada...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 22:33)

Clarões...ao longe ,com 18.1ºC e nublado.


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Abr 2015 às 22:34)

Por aqui já chove


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

vejo clarões a sul daqui, yaay finalmente vejo algo nem que seja ao longe  ~
a célula em Coimbra ja se vislumbra


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2015 às 23:23)

A festa vem aí


----------



## jotackosta (14 Abr 2015 às 23:26)

O_ blitzortung_ já dá sinal de trovoada em Trancoso também...


----------



## invent (14 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

Parece que se estão a formar novas células entre Castelo Branco e Portalegre, se tiverem seguimento, têm caminho aberto para Viseu.


----------



## keipha (14 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

Só vejo clarões a sul sudoeste. Parece que a célula vai virar para oeste para o mar, se seguir a trajectória que tem vindo a tomar. Espero que não.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 23:34)

Está próximo ...já são audíveis,começa neste momento,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

infelizmente parece esta a afastar-se, os clarões já estão mais escondidos atraz dos eucaliptos, é nestes momentos que tenho pena de não morar no 4º andar. mas vamos esperar, está aquela células a nascer em castelo branco, e se assim continuar com esta direcção, vem direitinha aqui á zona


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 23:39)

Esta até ,fez estremecer a casa e janelas .


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Está próximo ...já são audíveis,começa neste momento,com 17.3ºC.



Este que caiu agora até fez o vidro da porta da minha varanda tremer... Embora nem tenha sido muito forte.


----------



## keipha (14 Abr 2015 às 23:42)

Começam a cair umas pingas de chuva. Isto é capaz de animar hoje.
Está um verdadeiro festival de raios para sul. Na zona de coimbra deve estar engraçado


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

Começa a chover neste momento.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Norther (14 Abr 2015 às 23:46)

Albifriorento disse:


> Este que caiu agora até fez o vidro da porta da minha varanda tremer... Embora nem tenha sido muito forte.






A ver se chega algo por ca :-) neste momento chove, pingos bem grossos mas sem trovoada, 12.8ºC sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2015 às 23:52)

Trovoada foi-se ,só pingos grossos,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## keipha (14 Abr 2015 às 23:53)

É impressionante a cadência de relâmpagos na célula na zona de coimbra


----------



## quim_mane (14 Abr 2015 às 23:57)

Bela festarola aqui por Coimbra.
Já passou mas foi bom enquanto durou


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2015 às 23:57)

e é com cada um


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Por aqui ainda não consegui avistar qualquer clarão... 

Céu muito nublado por enquanto.


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2015 às 00:01)

vejo relâmpagos a sul da Gardunha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

Chove bem...mais um pela zona,com 15.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

A célula de Coimbra está acabada. Agora resta esperar alguma coisa daquelas células de Castelo Branco.


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

keipha disse:


> A célula de Coimbra está acabada. Agora resta esperar alguma coisa daquelas células de Castelo Branco.


A norte do sistema montejunto-estrela a convecção irá sempre reduzir (actividade) devido a orografia ..


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

Parece que vai passar a oeste da minha zona, vejo relâmpagos a SO


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2015 às 00:33)

Parece que a mais formações, a ver como evoluem


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2015 às 00:35)

Alguma actividade um pouco a NE de Pampilhosa da Serra. Se as formações forem na direcção que o Norther diz e passarem a Serra da Estrela...atingiriam a zona de Tábua, Carregal do Sal, Tondela...

Edit: Já se ouve por aqui...


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 00:36)

Por aqui agora ouviu-se um trovão.


----------



## INFANTE (15 Abr 2015 às 00:36)

Já se ouve trovejar por Viseu...parece-me a sul


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:36)

a vejo e ouço os clarões que estão sobre a Serra da Estrela, ou do Açor


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 00:39)

Outro.  E este foi perto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 00:39)

É desta vi um grande relampago já não era sem tempo


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 00:39)

caiu um na zona do Carregal do sal agora mesmo
~
edit: começou a chover


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 00:44)

ricardop120 disse:


> caiu um na zona do Carregal do sal agora mesmo
> ~
> edit: começou a chover


Aqui também


----------



## INFANTE (15 Abr 2015 às 00:45)

Viseu também chove com força agora


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

Chuva moderada, é com cada bomba.


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro, a célula passou a oeste, mais sobre a Serra do Açor, ouvi-os bem:-)


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Por aqui apenas vento!


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 01:01)

ela esta a dar-lhe durinho para os lados de Tábua, vai passar por aqui de raspão,, Mortágua é capás de levar com ela em cheio.
parou de chover, tenho boa visibilidade, para a Estrela vão caindo também alguns relampagos


edit: recomeçou a chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 01:05)

Estou a filmar vamos lá ver o que sai. Também só tenho cabos elétricos à minha frente. A chuva parou.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2015 às 01:06)

Chegou a Mangualde pelos vistos :P


----------



## invent (15 Abr 2015 às 01:07)

Apesar de já avistar clarões há um tempito, só agora é que acabei de ouvir o primeiro trovão.


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 01:11)

Algumas boas descargas na serra do caramulo. Mas muito raras as DEA's.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 01:15)

por aqui parece que acabou, chove certinho apenas, ja não ouço trovoada apesar de ver relâmpagos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 01:22)

Por aqui o mesmo cenário, agora chove picado a vento de Oeste.
Mas acho que ainda aí vem mais.


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2015 às 01:26)

Trovoada sobre Cova da Beira agora :-) a ver se apanho algo


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 01:35)

Aqui está ela a voltar!


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2015 às 01:40)

Passou muito rápido, a maioria dos relâmpagos aconteceram a traz do meu prédio, na serra, não apanhei nada, foi a tal célula que disse que se estava formar


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 01:44)

Volta a Actividade na Serra da estrela deste lado.


----------



## Dematos (15 Abr 2015 às 02:02)

Por aqui nao caiu uma pinga sequer! Apenas se viu muitos claroes a oeste  e nordeste! Passou tudo ao lado! E continua tudo calmo! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 02:10)

A trovoada está a aproximar-se de novo. Consegui alguns raios mas grande parte é intra-nuvem (sei que não estão grande coisa, mas já se sabe que retirar frames diminui a qualidade da imagem):


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2015 às 02:51)

Dois trovões mais fortes, a poucos daqui, há cerca de uma hora que trouxeram alguma chuva.
Tudo calmo agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 05:52)

Está uma célula a NO de Viseu, está a crescer


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 07:03)

Troveja bem nesta altura  acompanhado de chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 07:09)

keipha disse:


> Troveja bem nesta altura  acompanhado de chuva


E granizo, chove torrencialmente


----------



## parvonia (15 Abr 2015 às 07:13)

Tá animado por ai


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2015 às 07:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E granizo, chove torrencialmente


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 07:21)

Acalmou agora mas foram minutos de trovoada forte e precipitação extremamente forte.


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 07:32)

Em 30m aproximadamente a minha estação acumulou 7,5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 12:39)

Boas...acabou de cair mais uma gravanada ,vêm ai mais ...hoje sim,não falha ,com 15.0ºC e vai nos 3.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (15 Abr 2015 às 12:43)

Ja' se ouve! Trovoada a sul, acho! Esta-se a ajeitar! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (15 Abr 2015 às 12:56)

Comecou a cair, devagar e com pingos grossos! Trovoada a ouvir-se ainda longe! 20,4.°C

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 13:24)

Está a ficar de noite ...muito escuro a sul ,não tarda ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## keipha (15 Abr 2015 às 13:39)

Em santa comba dão já se faz sentir a trovoada. Celula em aproximação.

Edit: fugiu. :-)


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 14:02)

Estou na hora do Almoço, esta a trovejar mais para os lados de Mortágua, segundo me disseram ao telefone. Estou em Nelas, onde trabalho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 14:08)

Escuro e bem ...anda na zona,com 14.0ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 14:25)

A trovoada anda aqui a passear na perfiferia, parece que não consegue entrar em Tondela.
Estão 17ºC, ouvem-se trovões e o cenário é muito negro a sul do Caramulo. A norte há também umas estruturas interessantes.


----------



## cm3pt (15 Abr 2015 às 15:42)

Já ouvi uns roncos ao longe e o céu está negro. Logo hoje que estou sem telemóvel

Bem, a falta disso lá vão as imagens de detecção da queda de raios.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 15:47)

Boas...cá vai post 11.000...é obra ,e quase 7 anos presente...com muito gosto ,ainda vai pingando ,com 15.0ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2015 às 15:47)

Isto está bem escuro a Norte! A trovoada vai andando aqui à volta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 16:28)

Tudo tapadinho e voltou a ,com 7.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Estrutura interessante a noroeste pelas 14:40h:


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2015 às 16:52)

Bom para já está tudo pacífico a última grande trovoada foi então hoje de manhã, as células da zona de Mortágua e Santa Comba Dão enfraqueceram antes de chegarem aqui. Para já o radar mostra células a sul só que não apresentam trovoada. Espero poder vir a assistir a mais alguma coisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 17:33)

Continua certinha a ...já chegou aos 9.0mm,temperatura a descer,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 18:59)

Continua a ...tarde mesmo de inverno ,com 11.8ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2015 às 19:32)

ultima hora ipma:

Trancoso: *21.5mm*


----------



## Dematos (15 Abr 2015 às 19:54)

Entre as 16:30/16:50 caiu torrencialmente! Fora isso foi muito pouco!! Continua  muito nublado e a prometer de sul! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 20:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...cá vai post 11.000...é obra ,e quase 7 anos presente...com muito gosto ,



11 mil _posts_ é obra!! Parabéns por manteres o tópico "Interior Norte e Centro" vivo, sobretudo no Verão quando não há muito para contar, além do calor, e o tópico está às moscas (ao contrário de dias como hoje!)...


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2015 às 21:44)

Castro Daire, esta tarde:

https://www.facebook.com/carlos.r.carneiro.7/videos/10203942399788330/

Uma estação em Aguiar da Beira acumulou *41mm* esta tarde!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...cá vai post 11.000...é obra ,e quase 7 anos presente...com muito gosto ,ainda vai pingando ,com 15.0ºC e 6.0mm.



Bela marca,obrigado pelo contributo ALBIMETEO.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2015 às 22:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...cá vai post 11.000...é obra ,e quase 7 anos presente...com muito gosto ,ainda vai pingando ,com 15.0ºC e 6.0mm.



Muitos parabéns pela marca, 11mil posts!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

david 6 disse:


> ultima hora ipma:
> 
> Trancoso: *21.5mm*



Os meus familares de Pinhel(Não muito longe de Trancoso) tambem me relataram chuva forte, " esta chuvada vale ouro" palavras deles.
Chuva é algo  que não tem abundado por aquelas bandas.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 22:07)

boas

esta tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento céu nublado e sigo com 14.5ºC

extremos de hoje:  13.2ºC mínima  \  20.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2015 às 22:17)

Boas...obrigado e agradecido pelos elogios ,já deixou de chover,ainda muitas nuvens e bancos de nevoeiro a virem das zonas baixas ,com 11.5ºC e parou nos 12.0mm.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Abr 2015 às 23:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...obrigado e agradecido pelos elogios ,já deixou de chover,ainda muitas nuvens e bancos de nevoeiro a virem das zonas baixas ,com 11.5ºC e parou nos 12.0mm.



Sem sombra de dúvidas, o colega Albimeteo merece umas palavras de apreço, não só pela sua paixão meteorológica que a todos nos une, mas também pela sua dedicação e não menos importante: a objetividade sem exageros com que descreve o estado do tempo! 
Enfim, 11mil e tal posts em 7 anos são uma média de 4 posts diários, é obra sim senhor! 

Os aguaceiros que começaram ontem por volta das 22h, com trovoada, e que por agora terminaram, renderam 14mm no meu pluviometro. Parece que choveu menos na estação ipma que na zona sul da cidade.

Tinha comprado umas melancias e meloes para plantar, mas parece que fiz mal, o tempo fresco vai continuar nos próximos 7 dias. O ideal seria ter temperaturas entre os 16C e os 30C, devia ter esperado por maio!


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2015 às 23:36)

esta tudo calmo, levantou-se um nevoeiro cerrado, sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## INFANTE (15 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

Os radares estão off!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2015 às 00:35)

Ontem em Campo de Besteiros (Tondela). 







Fotografia publicada no MeteoMontijo por Luísa Maria.


----------



## Dematos (16 Abr 2015 às 02:06)

Desde as 23h, nevoeiro cerrado!! 12.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2015 às 13:39)

Boas...ao nascer do dia com nevoeiro ,parte da manhã quase limpo,de momento nublado e o vento aumentar de WNW,com 16.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.1ºC / 16.7ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2015 às 16:13)

Boas...continua nublado,vento de WNW,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2015 às 20:06)

Boas...continuação de muito nublado,com 15.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Abr 2015 às 20:49)

boas

por aqui esteve encoberto, com vento fraco depois do meio dia.
atualmente não há alterações sigo com 15.0ºC

extremos:  13.3ºC mínima  \  20.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2015 às 21:47)

Ainda nublado e com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Abr 2015 às 22:22)

ja choveu por aqui continua o vento fraquinho estão 13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2015 às 11:58)

Boas...o dia nasceu com céu limpo ,muito nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo,desde o meio da manhã,que o céu têm vindo a ficar nublado,com 16.9ºC e brisa de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Boas...ainda nuvens e já com abertas,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

Já vem um pouco atrasado mas deixo o video da trovoada da madrugada da passada quarta feira, um dos quais me proporcionou retirar os frames que publiquei. O video tem algumas imperfeições principalmente no que toca aos barulhos de fundo e estabilização de dados momentos (estava a tentar ajustar o mini-tripé da máquina).
Como o video é ainda longo deixo-vos os minutos aproximados da actividade luminosa: 1:22, 1:45, 3:45, 6:30 e 8:09.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2015 às 18:47)

Menos nuvens e mais sol,vento a ficar moderado WNW...boa brisa,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Abr 2015 às 20:34)

Céu de fim de tarde, será que a noite vai prometer algo de especial?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2015 às 21:09)

Boas...noite fresca,a brisa é forte de WNW,com 12.4ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Abr 2015 às 22:31)

boas

dia de céu nublado por estes lados, com vento fraco durante a tarde.
atualmente sem alterações exepto o vento que é nulo, sigo com 12.8ºC

extremos:  12.0C minima  //  210ºC maxima


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Como o video é ainda longo deixo-vos os minutos aproximados da actividade luminosa: 1:22, 1:45, 3:45, 6:30 e 8:09.



Belos relâmpagos! Merecem que sejam extraídas as frames, há ali raios bem visíveis e os efeitos de luz nas nuvens são lindos!



Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu de fim de tarde, será que a noite vai prometer algo de especial?



 que lindas fotos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Abr 2015 às 02:15)

StormRic disse:


> Belos relâmpagos! Merecem que sejam extraídas as frames, há ali raios bem visíveis e os efeitos de luz nas nuvens são lindos!
> que lindas fotos!



Obrigado pelos elogios. Quanto aos frames, já os publiquei aqui no seguimento na quarta feira, estão na página 19(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-interior-norte-e-centro-abril-2015.8199/page-19). Relativamente ao video só tenho mesmo pena de não ter forma de me escapar dos cabos elétricos.
Deixo mais uns frames em que os clarões iluminaram todo o Caramulo (ainda não tinha tido tempo para percorrer toda a imensa lista de frames):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2015 às 10:27)

Boas...já com muitas nuvens e ambiente mais fresco hoje,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Abr 2015 às 11:38)

Depois de um pequeno período de chuva fraca, agora vai aparecendo o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10.9°C.


----------



## dahon (18 Abr 2015 às 12:16)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Abr 2015 às 13:28)

Céu escuro, há pouco com umas _mammatus_ bem baixas!
Vão caindo umas pingas grossas, normalmente nem um minuto duram. Tem chovido pouco aqui.

*11,6ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (18 Abr 2015 às 13:36)

Bem, este último aguaceiro já rendeu aproximadamente *1mm* e fez arrefecer o ar, *10,6ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Abr 2015 às 13:36)

Aqui ainda não há nada a reportar de interessante. As células parecem desfazer-se depois de passarem pelo Caramulo, portanto aquilo que até agora houve não passou de aguaceiros fracos a moderados,
Temp Atual: 13ºC


----------



## David sf (18 Abr 2015 às 13:48)

Neve na Torre (Serra da Estrela) obriga a neutralizar parte da 2ª etapa da Volta a Castilla Y León:


----------



## jotackosta (18 Abr 2015 às 14:54)

Granizo neste momento!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2015 às 15:00)

Boas...já caíram por 2/3 vezes aguaceiros moderados,mas fracos na duração,mais fresco devido ao vento moderado,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## keipha (18 Abr 2015 às 15:39)

Alguns aguaceiros dispersos. Mas muito vento de W/SW.


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2015 às 16:56)

Aguaceiros, que provavelmente são de neve, nas montanhas aqui a norte. Ainda visíveis alguns neveiros do inverno.





Por aqui o dia tem decorrido com aguaceiros, por vezes intensos e até com algum granizo de pequena dimensão (uns 2mm).  Céu nublado e 11,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

David sf disse:


> Neve na Torre (Serra da Estrela) obriga a neutralizar parte da 2ª etapa da Volta a Castilla Y León:



Não consigo ver a imagem apesar de estar lá um link que me remete para uma página de erro 403 do dropbox.
https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/CC31...AAcGjiUgmT_YLG4ZPfb-VWIGRU_iCM3Ucy0sYULX5XuRg


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2015 às 18:25)

jotackosta disse:


> Céu escuro, há pouco com umas _mammatus_ bem baixas!



"_mammatus_ bem baixas"? Isso merece uma foto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2015 às 20:12)

Boas...ainda muitas nuvens pela e com boas abertas,mais limpo e vento fresco de WNW,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Abr 2015 às 20:55)

Boas
Dia de alguns aguaceiros, sol e nuvens
Temperatura 10.5ºC e 75%Hr
acumulada 1.7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2015 às 21:35)

Brisa fresca,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2015 às 21:39)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros, por vezes intensos mas o vento esteve moderado durante todo o dia acalmando ao final da tarde. 
atualmente sem alterações sigo com 11.9ºC

extremos:  9.5ºC mínima  \  18.6ºC maxima


----------



## Serrano (19 Abr 2015 às 11:12)

10.6°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2015 às 12:31)

Manhã de nevoeiro e com mínimas da ordem de 2ºC / 3ºC. A mínima na relva voltou a ser inferior a zero.









Por agora um céu parcialmente nublado e 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2015 às 16:20)

Boas...mais nuvens agora pela tarde,melhor ambiente na rua hoje,não há vendaval ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2015 às 18:11)

Boas ,o resto da tarde,está a ser com céu limpo,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2015 às 19:04)

boas 

por estes lados o dia esta a ser agradável, com sol quentinho. o vento não apareceu por estas bandas. sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2015 às 19:49)

Boas,céu limpo e brisa fresca de NW,com 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2015 às 21:57)

Limpo e mais fresco,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2015 às 23:30)

vai arrefecendo por aqui, nao ha vento e sigo com 11.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2015 às 10:31)

Bons dias .

Muito sol e céu limpo ,com 16.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2015 às 16:48)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,ambiente na rua,hoje mais quente,com 22.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

Boas...tarde quente,algumas nuvens anunciar fim do dia ,com 20.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 22.7ºC.

Sensor a 1.5m do solo...baixou até aos 6.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2015 às 22:05)

boas

por aqui mais um dia quentinho, as com vento fraco. as temperaturas de hoje sao as seguinte: 

7.5ºC minima 
23.1ºC maxima 

atuamente o céu está nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 14.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

Boa noite, segue-se uma noite fresca 11.4ºC e céu geralmente limpo.
 Parece que o GFS tem vindo a cortar CAPE e LI aqui no interior centro para amanhã de saída para saída . Cortou na saída das 12h e agora a das 18h ainda foi pior ficou uma miséria.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite, segue-se uma noite fresca 11.4ºC e céu geralmente limpo.
> Parece que o GFS tem vindo a cortar CAPE e LI aqui no interior centro para amanhã de saída para saída . Cortou na saída das 12h e agora a das 18h ainda foi pior ficou uma miséria.



É verdade, e a previsão de precipitação para essa zona em particular é nula amanhã e cerca de 2mm para quarta. Mantém-se uma expectativa para o fim de semana, mas vendo bem são acumulados irrisórios . Não há de resto para todo o território nada de significativo a esperar para estes dois dias.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> É verdade, e a previsão de precipitação para essa zona em particular é nula amanhã e cerca de 2mm para quarta. Mantém-se uma expectativa para o fim de semana, mas vendo bem são acumulados irrisórios . Não há de resto para todo o território nada de significativo a esperar para estes dois dias.



Pois eu espero que isto seja um pouco mais interessante do que o que está modelado a nível de CAPE e LI, o Stormy decidiu emitir o seu aviso de risco laranja aqui para a zona (não é qualquer coisa)... Logo se vê


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 17:02)

Célula bastante forte perto de Mogadouro, dirigiu-se para NNW:





Várias células por Trás-os-Montes:





Já há actividade eléctrica também.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

Boas, 

Bela atividade elétrica no interior norte e Galiza 





Acumulados às 15h





Célula potente entre Chaves e Bragança


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Abr 2015 às 17:38)

Descargas elétricas:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 17:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bela atividade elétrica no interior norte e Galiza



Algumas últimas descargas:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 17:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Descargas elétricas:





as mais recentes já foram na Galiza, está a ir tudo para lá:


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Abr 2015 às 18:10)

Bom e se no extremo nordeste há festa, aqui nem uma nuvem cumulus congestus há para amostra. O céu está nublado por nuvens altas, estratocumulus, cumulus humilis e mediocris. 
Temp Atual: 23.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 18:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom e se no extremo nordeste há festa



Mas está a fugir!


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 18:29)

Interessante célula a que passou perto de Torre de Dona Chama, tinha um corte abrupto no eco na parte posterior:





Macedo de Cavaleiros acumulou 0,6+2,4mm nas últimas horas até às 16h utc.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

É notável como as células se esgueiram entre as estações, apenas 0,8 mm registados em IMACEDO2 e o valor já referido da IPMA de Macedo de Cavaleiros.





A célula interessante já está a atravessar a fronteira perto de Chaves:





É estranho que os pluviómetros no seu caminho tenham ficado a zero 
nomeadamente Santa Valha.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Abr 2015 às 18:53)

Previsão de Cape par as 17h ( GFS run 12h)  e células no rain alarm




Zona de Lugo com Cape a *1155 j/kg  *e  Li* -4.8c

*


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Abr 2015 às 20:53)

Parece que estão a crescer células interessantes junto à Serra da Estrela mais propriamente em Castelo Branco. Provavelmente ainda cá chegam. Aguardemos.

Pelo blitzortung foram já detetadas 2 descargas.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2015 às 22:33)

boas 

dia de céu nublado por estes lados, e quente também. praticamente não houve vento. 
atualmente não há alterações sigo com 16.7ºC

extremos de hoje:   
13.6ºC mínima  
26.4ºC maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece que estão a crescer células interessantes junto à Serra da Estrela mais propriamente em Castelo Branco. Provavelmente ainda cá chegam. Aguardemos.
> 
> Pelo blitzortung foram já detetadas 2 descargas.




omg ando destraido, ela anda aqui perto assim que cheguei á janela vi um raio


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2015 às 22:44)

mas está muito murcho, não vi mais nenhum


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Abr 2015 às 22:52)

ricardop120 disse:


> mas está muito murcho, não vi mais nenhum


Pois está esta célula se der uns pingos consistentes já é muito. Duvido que dê origem a trovoada mais robusta.


----------



## Dematos (21 Abr 2015 às 22:57)

Boas! Ceu praticamente limpo! 18,7.°C! A pouco ao escurecer muito escuro a norte, nuvens que vieram provavelmente do Alto Alentejo e que engrossaram! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2015 às 23:25)

Boas...aproveitando o feriado da cidade,rumo há zona da capital...Pinhal Novo,onde foi passado o dia ,na volta,na A23,a seguir a Abrantes,comecei avistar ,quando cheguei há zona do Fratel,pelas 20.30h,grande chuvada durante alguns bons Km ,por aqui nada,estava tudo seco,passou muito ao lado ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

Resumindo a atividade desta célula:
-Chuva moderada com um outro período de maior intensidade;
-Um clarão e um trovão.

Pior é que pelo radar não se vê mais nada a surgir, e ter surgido esta célula já foi muita sorte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Abr 2015 às 03:16)

Não se percebe nada do percurso das trovoadas hoje... Parece que a instabilidade seguiu ''duas auto-estradas'' a fronteira de Portugal com Espanha e a costa. Aqui no meio das ''auto-estradas''  nada se passa

Entretanto volta a trovejar no distrito de Bragança.


----------



## Dematos (22 Abr 2015 às 03:20)

Esta' visto que essa chuvada, referida pelo Albimeteo, passou a metros daqui!! Nem 1 pinga caiu!   A celula formou-se no Alto Alentejo e foi por ai acima!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paulo H (22 Abr 2015 às 04:08)

Dematos disse:


> Esta' visto que essa chuvada, referida pelo Albimeteo, passou a metros daqui!! Nem 1 pinga caiu!   A celula formou-se no Alto Alentejo e foi por ai acima!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2



Apanhei essa chuvada com trovoada, eram 21h e encontrava-me exatamente a uns 30kms a oeste de cbranco, em cunqueiros (aldeia entre proença-a-nova e oleiros). Eram pancadas de chuva tocada a vento, com 3 relâmpagos a 3 ou 4 segundos de distância. Não sei quanto tempo durou no local, mas apanhei chuva durante uns 15 kms a caminho de cbranco.


----------



## cm3pt (22 Abr 2015 às 10:29)

Eles "andem" aí


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Abr 2015 às 14:32)

Boa tarde. Manhã de muita nebulosidade que evoluiu para estruturas verticais que ainda permanecem neste momento, nomeadamente cumulus congestus e mediocris. Ainda se abateu um aguaceiro fraco pelas 13h e ainda se ouviram 2 roncos.  

Por agora segue-se a pasmaceira de sol com abertas, vento moderado, 18ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2015 às 15:23)

Boas...a anunciada e bem dita ,está complicado para cá chegar abaixo ,sol e nuvens...vão marcando presença ,com 21.1ºC e vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

Neste momento já só há cumulus humilis e uma ou outra nuvem cumulus mediocris. Que miséria de evento...
Céu geralmente nublado com várias abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2015 às 18:27)

Boas...sol e menos nuvens ,vento de WSW,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 19:24)

Boas descargas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2015 às 19:51)

Boas...o dia a terminar com céu limpo ,o vento virou mais WNW e já mais fresco ,com 18.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2015 às 21:40)

boas 

dia de céu nublado, tonando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. o vento soprou moderado da parte da tarde. 
atualmente está praticamente limpo, há um "capacete" que tapa o topo da Serra da Estrela vento fracoe sigo com 14.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2015 às 22:05)

Boas...vento de NW,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2015 às 10:24)

Boas ...é só secura ,limpo e vento fraco,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Boas...vai aquecendo,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2015 às 15:53)

Mais quente ,com 24.1ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2015 às 17:13)

Nuvens altas a chegar ,com 23.1ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2015 às 19:44)

Boas...nuvens altas mais compactas a poente ,com 21.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2015 às 21:00)

boas

dia de sol por aqui com algumas nuvens altas. durante a tarde o vento esteve fraco. 
atualmente ja esta mais nublado vento fraco  e sigo com 16.6ºC

extremos de hoje:  8.5ºC minima  /  23.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

Boas...meio nublado por nuvens altas ,com 18.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## Dematos (24 Abr 2015 às 12:44)

E ja' caiu uma chuvada a pouco, que deu para regar as plantas! E esta' a comecar a pingar outravez! 16,8.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2015 às 12:50)

Boas...foi acabar o corte da relva,e começar a ...boa ,foi mesmo há conta ,com 16.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2015 às 13:24)

Ainda com ...mas agora os aguaceiros mais fracos,o meu jardim agradece e a relva ,com 13.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2015 às 15:45)

Boas...a chuva foi só uma passagem ,ainda muito nublado ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2015 às 18:30)

Os pingos estão de volta ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (24 Abr 2015 às 19:25)

Boas 
Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 11h
 acumulada 5.0mm
Temperatura atual 13.2ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2015 às 21:41)

Boas...há bocado caiu bem durante 10 minutos,céu já com abertas ,com 12.9ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Abr 2015 às 21:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto com alguns aguaceiros, um em destaque um aguaceiro forte pelas 17h que o apanhei no IC12. 
praticamente não houve vento. 
atualmente não há alterações de maior, sigo com 14.2ºC

extremos:  12.1ºC mínima  \  18.5ºC maxima


----------



## Dematos (25 Abr 2015 às 01:36)

Mais 2 periodos de chuva durante a tarde e umas pingas; agua bem chovida; ja' deu para regar o batatal, he he he! 
Nublado com algum nevoeiro; 14,5.°C 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2015 às 11:09)

Boas ...alguma chuva durante a madrugada e manhã,céu muito nublado e por vezes alguns aguaceiros,com 14.6ºC e vai de com 4.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2015 às 12:08)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2015 às 13:38)

Boas...muita nuvem e de vez em quando uns pingos ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Abr 2015 às 14:02)

Céu muito carregado, vento moderado a forte e chuva moderada, 17.3ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2015 às 14:44)

Muita chuva e vento ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2015 às 16:22)

Vai para NNE / NE


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2015 às 16:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu muito carregado, vento moderado a forte e chuva moderada, 17.3ºc





Joaopaulo disse:


> Vai para NNE / NE



A célula é forte e está sobre o Caramulo:





Deslocam-se rapidamente para NNE à medida que a linha de instabilidade vai derivando para Leste, novas células vão nascendo a SW.


----------



## jotackosta (25 Abr 2015 às 17:04)

Vai chovendo esporadicamente, umas pingas bem grossas. Até agora, o dia de hoje já rendeu cerca de* 4mm

15,2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2015 às 18:06)

boas

chove forte ja há uns 20 minutos por estes lados, o vento aqui é fraco. sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Abr 2015 às 18:08)

Ainda não passaram de chuva muito forte estas últimas células, com algumas rajadas de vento forte mais esporádicas.
Temp. Atual: 14ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2015 às 18:12)

trovoada é que nada  entretanto abrandou um pouco


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Abr 2015 às 20:21)

por aqui chove moderadamente com +13,3ºC neste momento.
Hoje até este momento vai em 2,1mm


----------



## panda (25 Abr 2015 às 20:54)

Boas
Tarde de chuva e ainda continua.
acumulada 13.7mm
Temperatura 13.4ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2015 às 21:02)

Boas ...Abril águas mil,hoje bateu certo ,tarde aguaceiros e continua ,por vezes moderados,com 13.7ºC e vai nos 10.0mm.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2015 às 21:43)

Agora chove bem ,com 12.0mm.


----------



## jotackosta (25 Abr 2015 às 21:49)

O acumulado por aqui já vai perto dos *16mm*.

*12,6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2015 às 21:51)

tudo calmo agora, não chove, não há vento e sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2015 às 23:17)

Boas,chuva fraca,céu tapado por nuvens baixas,algum vento de SW,com 13.0ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Abr 2015 às 01:35)

Noite sem história para já. A única coisa que ainda ocorreu foram aguaceiros moderados a fortes na última hora e meia, com vento fraco a moderado.
Entretanto vai chuviscando com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Dematos (26 Abr 2015 às 01:36)

Tarde e noite de chuva; por vezes com intervalos; ora cai calmamente ora mais intensa como na ultima meia hora!!  Vento fraco; 14,4.°!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Abr 2015 às 02:42)

Regressam os aguaceiros, 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2015 às 11:22)

Boas...sol bem quente,quando aparece ,muito negro a norte da cidade ,esta noite choveu bem,parou nos 16.0mm  e mais 13.0mm de ontem ,com 14.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## dahon (26 Abr 2015 às 11:46)

Ouvem-se trovões por Viseu. Céu bastante negro a sul e a oeste.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2015 às 11:54)

Há uma bela série de células a caminho de Viseu neste momento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Abr 2015 às 12:09)

Essas células estão um pouco fracas no que à trovoada concerne. Aqui só se ouviram trovões abafados com chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Abr 2015 às 13:58)

Alguma trovoada aqui em CB, caiu um bem forte a coisa de 10m... Entretanto a sirene dos Bombeiros começou a cantar, o que é sempre mau sinal.

Começa a chover agora, por enquanto ainda de forma fraca.


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Abr 2015 às 14:13)

A actividade eléctrica continua, por sinal bem perto da cidade, cerca de 3 segundos de diferença entre o flash e o estrondo. Caíram 3 onde mesmo com a claridade do dia se viu o flash...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

Boas ...tudo ao mesmo tempo ,estava fechado no fórum da cidade,mas foram bem audíveis lá dentro,continua a ,com 10.9ºC...mais baixa do dia,de vai nos 19.0mm .


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2015 às 14:59)

Está a nevar na Torre:


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

Céu muito nublado nesta altura, e um grande fiasco em termos de trovoada. Penso que este evento só foi mesmo bom em termos de precipitação, é óbvio que ainda falta o resto da tarde, mas todos tínhamos esperança que aquele conjunto de células oceânicas trouxesse alguma atividade diferente que não unicamente chuva forte. 

Foi preciso as células passarem por Portugal, chegarem a Espanha e começarem a produzir trovoada.


----------



## jotackosta (26 Abr 2015 às 16:05)

Bela chuvada ao inicio da tarde.

Hoje já rendeu cerca de *13mm* 

*9,9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Abr 2015 às 17:26)

A tarde prossegue com aguaceiros fracos a moderados como neste momento. Acho que a ter que trovejar vai ser só junto à fronteira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Aguaceiros fracos ...de vai nos 20.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Abr 2015 às 18:41)

Evento na minha opinião arrumado em termos de granizo ou trovoada, havia bom cape e Li esta tarde pelo GFS, mas tudo não passou de aguaceiros, foi um bom fiasco. Não me parece que agora com o final do dia ainda venham a crescer células capazes de provocar situações mais adversas.

Venha o próximo evento... Que pelo GFS e os outros modelos não parece haver nada de jeito nos próximos tempos


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2015 às 20:39)

boas

por aqui dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com vento fraco durante os aguaceiros. 
atualmente está nublado, corre uma brisa fria com 13.1ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2015 às 20:57)

Por aqui o dia decorreu com aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e até com algum granizo (3-4mm).






10,4ºC e céu pouco nublado neste momento.

Extremos do dia: 9,6ºC / 14,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2015 às 21:02)

Boas,tudo mais calmo,ainda algumas nuvens,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2015 às 23:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Evento na minha opinião arrumado em termos de granizo ou trovoada, havia bom cape e Li esta tarde pelo GFS, mas tudo não passou de aguaceiros, foi um bom fiasco.



Penso que mesmo assim terá sido a situação de Tondela em particular a pesar mais nessa impressão. A circulação era bastante rápida, de oeste em geral e o Caramulo poderá ter feito "sombra" sobre essa zona.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que mesmo assim terá sido a situação de Tondela em particular a pesar mais nessa impressão. A circulação era bastante rápida, de oeste em geral e o Caramulo poderá ter feito "sombra" sobre essa zona.



De facto por vezes o Caramulo serve de barreira às células. Mas até não deveria porque o ar deveria ser forçado a ascender e desta forma aumentar a convecção. As maiores trovoadas que tenho memória aqui na zona vieram sempre de sul ou sudoeste. É raro haver trovoada aqui provocada por células oriundas de Oeste noroeste ou até de Leste( mas estas ultimamente até têm sido bem sucedidas)
Este evento no total de sábado e Domingo e segundo a estação do colega Keipha ainda rendeu 35.25mm, não foi mau em termos de precipitação para a altura do ano em que estamos, como cheguei a referir houve períodos de chuva muita forte(ainda hoje), mas não podemos esconder* a não* ocorrência de trovoada em ´quase todo o país, só houve mesmo maior concentração de trovoada entre Castelo Branco e Portalegre daí eu caracterizar este evento como um fiasco ao nível de trovoada, mesmo o Stormy e o IPMA tinham previsto condições mais severas para o litoral norte que não se verificaram, ou por outra talvez eles até tenham previsto bem porque de facto pelo início da tarde houve todo um conjunto de células que entraram com precipitação muito forte, mas por algum motivo não conseguiram produzir trovoada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Abr 2015 às 14:24)

Segue-se uma tarde amena com vários cumulus congestus a pairar na zona, sim porque estão neste momento células a sul e norte daqui que azar. Já ouvi inclusivamente um trovão. Pelo fim da manhã ainda houve aguaceiros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2015 às 15:03)

Boas...cerca das 14h,primeira descarga do dia ,durante 10m choveu bem,marcou 1.0mm,nuvens sol...no horizonte ,a sul daqui muito escuro,mas vai passar ao lado ,e com ,com 17.9ºC e vento WNW.

Dados de ontem 9.5ºC / 16.1ºC e 20.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2015 às 16:23)

Mais um aguaceiro dos repentinos ...muita nuvem negra a rondar a zona ,mais uma descida no mercúrio ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2015 às 16:57)

Boas tardes!

Grande escuridão a SW da minha localização...
Tarde marcada pelos períodos de muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros em geral fracos... o ambiente na rua é de frio... o recuperador de calor está ligado...


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Abr 2015 às 17:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Grande escuridão a SW da minha localização...
> Tarde marcada pelos períodos de muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros em geral fracos... o ambiente na rua é de frio... o recuperador de calor está ligado...



Essa escuridão foi um período de chuva forte aqui na zona da Padrela, ainda chove fraco,


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Abr 2015 às 18:51)

Por aqui está tudo pacífico, céu geralmente nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus, temperatura de 15ºC.
Ficam aqui algumas das formações desta tarde:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2015 às 19:08)

Boas...ainda alguns restos de nuvens ,vento fresco de NW,com 15.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 18.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2015 às 20:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ficam aqui algumas das formações desta tarde:



 belas fotos! Estupenda luz sobre as eólicas! As últimas com as nuvens quase a tocar os cimos foram captadas a que horas?


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Abr 2015 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos! Estupenda luz sobre as eólicas! As últimas com as nuvens quase a tocar os cimos foram captadas a que horas?



Obrigado StormRic. Essas últimas fotos foram tiradas pelas 18:30h, mais concretamente às 18:33h.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2015 às 21:22)

boas 

por aqui dia de alguns aguaceiros, com vento moderado durante a tarde. 
atualmente continua o céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2015 às 21:25)

Boas,agora nuvens altas ,brisa de NW,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2015 às 13:19)

Boas...pela manhã céu limpo e nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo ,neste momento já com momentos de muito nublado,com 20.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

Boas ...nuvens e sol,vento de SSW,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2015 às 17:23)

Boas tardes...
Começa a chover por aqui, chuva fraca, estratiforme... Não esperava.

Algumas imagens desta manhã:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 17:47)

Radar atual


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2015 às 19:19)

Boas...tarde calma com muita nuvem,ainda algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ,brisa de NW,com 17.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2015 às 20:34)

boas

por aqui de manha houve nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, com o céu geralmente muito nublado. 
o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde. 
atualmente vento mais fraco, céu nublado e sigo com 14.1ºC 

extremos:  11.6ºC minima  \  22.8ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Abr 2015 às 20:48)

Caramulo há pouco:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2015 às 21:15)

Boas...muita ventania e fresca,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 22:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Começa a chover por aqui, chuva fraca, estratiforme... Não esperava.
> 
> Algumas imagens desta manhã:





> Aguaceiros em geral fracos no interior das regiões Norte e Centro
> durante a tarde.




Bem bonitas as fotos, que linda região, as cores dos campos, das árvores, a aldeia nessa tranquila e saudável paisagem, um sonho!



Mr. Neves disse:


> Caramulo há pouco:



 fantástico! Quais "gigantes" de D.Quixote a esbracejarem nos nevoeiros místicos! Que belas visões, obrigado pelo apanhado e partilha!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 22:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Caramulo há pouco:



Fotos excelentes 
Devia estar bem fresquinho lá em cima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2015 às 08:19)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2015 às 17:07)

Boas...sol e nuvens,brisa a correr,sabe bem ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2015 às 17:28)

Boas tardes...
Por aqui o céu já está a encobrir... vento fraco de W... nota-se a subida das temperaturas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2015 às 20:46)

Boas...brisa fresca de NW,nuvens altas ,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Abr 2015 às 21:02)

Mínima de 4.6ºC, seguiu-se um dia ameno e bastante nublado. Nota-se que há muita humidade, nos últimos dias o Caramulo pelo entardecer fica repleto de espessos nevoeiros.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2015 às 21:43)

boas

por aqui corre uma brisa fresca com o céu nublado sigo com 14.2ºC 
de manha houve nevoeiro. o céu esteve geralmente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 06:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Nota-se que há muita humidade, nos últimos dias o Caramulo pelo entardecer fica repleto de espessos nevoeiros.



Penso que significa que a brisa marítima tem entrado bem para o interior. Esse "capacete" sobre o Caramulo é semelhante ao que se forma aqui em Sintra. Bem observada aquela onda do vento formando uma nuvem quase lenticularis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2015 às 08:35)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e brisa de WNW,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2015 às 12:27)

Boas ...o sol hoje já incomoda ,bem quente ,nuvens altas e o vento rodou para SSW,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2015 às 14:35)

Boas ...mais quente e algum vento,com 23.8ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2015 às 15:41)

Boas tardes, céu muito carregado a ocidente no eixo Marão / Alvão / Barroso / Larouco.
Depois de passarem a cordilheira, os nuvens "rompem-se"... ainda não caiu nem 1 gota hoje deste lado... do lado minhoto a situação será bem diferente.

A temperatura ronda os 14/15ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

Agora só sol ,com 24.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2015 às 17:46)

Céu já completamente encoberto, nevoeiro a descer as montanhas... base das nuvens nos 900m.
Não chove e o vento amainou.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 19:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Céu já completamente encoberto, nevoeiro a descer as montanhas... base das nuvens nos 900m.
> Não chove e o vento amainou.



Merece de certeza uma foto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2015 às 19:23)

Já choveu!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2015 às 19:35)

Boas...nuvens altas,ligeira brisa de NW,com 21.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2015 às 21:30)

Boas,ligeira brisa de NW,ainda 18.2ºC.

O mês por aqui,termina em com 74.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2015 às 22:13)

Vento em calma e céu encoberto... nevoeiro acima dos 800m aprox. e a baixar.
Espero chuva durante a noite.


----------



## dahon (30 Abr 2015 às 22:16)

Um pouco off-topic mas acho que não há problema.

Hoje por volta das 19:00, no IP3 entre Santa Comba Dão e Tondela, passou por mim um automóvel com o autocolante do meteopt. 

Quem se acusa?


----------



## bigfire (30 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

dahon disse:


> Um pouco off-topic mas acho que não há problema.
> 
> Hoje por volta das 19:00, no IP3 entre Santa Comba Dão e Tondela, passou por mim um automóvel com o autocolante do meteopt.
> 
> Quem se acusa?



Seat Ibiza preto? Sentido Viseu-Vila Real? O autocolante do lado do motorista?


----------



## dahon (30 Abr 2015 às 23:50)

bigfire disse:


> Seat Ibiza preto? Sentido Viseu-Vila Real? O autocolante do lado do motorista?


Exactamente.
É uma sorte de todo tamanho, tendo em conta o quão dispersos estão os membros do interior norte e centro e o facto poucos terem o autocolante.

Quando tiver o meu carro, vai ser o primeiro upgrade.


----------



## bigfire (1 Mai 2015 às 00:12)

dahon disse:


> Exactamente.
> É uma sorte de todo tamanho, tendo em conta o quão dispersos estão os membros do interior norte e centro e o facto poucos terem o autocolante.
> 
> Quando tiver o meu carro, vai ser o primeiro upgrade.



Então era mesmo eu, vim para um fim de semana prolongado da universidade em Coimbra, podia ter apitado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2015 às 10:00)

Bons dias!

Dia cinzentão e húmido...
A precipitação avança de W para E, custa-lhe ultrapassar a cordilheira Marão-Larouco...
Base das núvens nos 900m de altitude.
Vou descer à cidade.


----------

